# Marshal VS Stitches



## Gizmodo (Aug 6, 2013)

Both are massively popular villagers.. possibly even the top two most popular (debatable) do you have either in your town?
and which one do you prefer?? (putting poll up)

I have Stitches, he is the last of my original 10 villagers, and i was very lucky to get him for free off here ^_^ i had him in my WW town and CF and absolutely adored him.. he is just such a cutie, so i was overwhelmed to get him

Marshal just looks so adorable too, he is currently my top priority villager though it seems like i will never get him! he is just that sought after

I prefer Stitches, simply because i prefer the lazy's and have a stronger bond with him, as i have him in NL, and in previous installments


----------



## SoreneX (Aug 6, 2013)

I had stitches on WW and CF too, and I loved him so much! I just got him on my Main town and I'm so happy to be reunited to him!
I haven't really seen Marshall yet, so I don't know if I'd like him.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 6, 2013)

I remember having Stitches in my first Animal Crossing town I ever had. He had K.K. lullaby playing.... It brings back memories.

But I find Marshal cuter. I don't like how he likes Hypno K.K. though.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 6, 2013)

They tie for me, they're literally both my favorite villagers


----------



## TamaMushroom (Aug 6, 2013)

I like them both but i think they're over rated. Stitches I've not really been all that into but my sister loves him and that's one of the reason's he's on my Dream villagers. I think they're cuter villagers that aren't recognized. I honestly Like Marshal More, My sister has him, and loves him. I just think that they're getting to be too popular, same as Julian, Goldie, Though I can see why, and Cookie. I don't really know why people want Cookie she's not all that cute, compared to Goldie she is homely. I like them just not as much as Villagers that I actually want in MY town.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 6, 2013)

Marshal is just too adorable. Stitches scares me, I personally don't find anything special about him. xD


----------



## rivulet (Aug 6, 2013)

TamaMushroom said:


> I like them both but i think they're over rated. Stitches I've not really been all that into but my sister loves him and that's one of the reason's he's on my Dream villagers. I think they're cuter villagers that aren't recognized. I honestly Like Marshal More, My sister has him, and loves him. I just think that they're getting to be too popular, same as Julian, Goldie, Though I can see why, and Cookie. I don't really know why people want Cookie she's not all that cute, compared to Goldie she is homely. I like them just not as much as Villagers that I actually want in MY town.




Goldie is actually not popular anymore :c


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 6, 2013)

Stitches was one of my first original villagers and I still have him...he is cute but I can take him or leave him.  I am not familiar with Marshal so I can't say on that one.


----------



## Team (Aug 6, 2013)

They're both cute! I like Marshall but I think he's a little overrated as well. I feel like 4 out of 5 people on the Bell Tree have him as a dream villager.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 6, 2013)

marshal, i love dem squirrels


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 6, 2013)

Stitches all the way. Though, for lazy bear cubs, I prefer Pudge over Stitches.


----------



## Lin (Aug 6, 2013)

Really want and need Marshal. :x Stitches is cute but he was never my favorite for some reason. Marshal has a cool name, good personality to me and he's cute.


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 6, 2013)

I like Marshal, but Sitches was one of my first villagers in Wild World, so he'll always have a special place in my heart. He used to be in my town before I reset it, I really wish I could get him back.


----------



## dillybar99 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stitches' eyes (or lack thereof) seriously creep me out... I'm haunted...


----------



## Freya (Aug 6, 2013)

Marshal is my bby <3


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 6, 2013)

Stitches, I have him in my town as my neighbour! and he's the cutest lazy of all!


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, they're both nice. I voted for Stitches.


----------



## Richard (Aug 6, 2013)

Stitches is great, he's in my town. I love lazy villagers though, I also have Zucker, Beau and Bones they are all so chilled out.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 6, 2013)

I have neither, but I think both of them are alright. If I had to choose between the two, I guess I'd pick Stitches, mostly because I prefer lazy villagers.


----------



## Touko (Aug 6, 2013)

Marshal. He's just cute and I like smug villagers :3 Lazy, just a lil bit.
Stitches was never my favorite, never even occurred in my mind.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 6, 2013)

I have Stitches and I adoreeee him.


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 6, 2013)

I had them both and I must say Stitches the reason being is his *kiddie* attitude... IT'S JUST SO CUTE!


----------



## ChaosKitten (Aug 6, 2013)

I've never been a fan of Stitches. I just don't like the idea of a stuffed bear walking around my town, it's kinda creepy. I like Marshal, but I don't like him enough to care if he's in my town or not. If I ever get him in my 2nd town and I have Shep or Ed's pic, I may swap them. But if not, it's no big deal!.


----------



## vriska (Aug 6, 2013)

I have Marshal in my town and I've had Stitches in my Wild World town and personally I love Marshal! He's such a romantic and he's really adorable uwu


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 6, 2013)

Both are adorable lil' critters to me.  End o' story.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 6, 2013)

i like stitches better - i personally find his design and appearance is more unique.


----------



## lena (Aug 6, 2013)

I have both of them in my town!:3 and i love them both! I like Stitches' colorful little patches and his kiddie house. The lazy personality is cute too! I once overheard his conversation with another villager and apparently Stitches drinks 2 liters of coffee in order to look more like an adult! (he complains of getting insomnia everyday XD)

Marshal is also adorable! He has a cute face but acts very mature, having a smug personality. I find this very cute~ and squirrels have such fluffy tails!!


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 6, 2013)

Both are dream villagers of mine, however I was lucky enough to have Stitches in my first 5. He was the first neighbor I met in my town, actually. (Lol this all happened tonight)

I love Marshal because he's so simple, yet so divine. He's utterly charming. But Stitches.. Is just insanely adorable, Lazy (I love the Lazies), colorful, and extremely unique. I just love him. So I'll have to go with Stitches. c:


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 6, 2013)

I much prefer Marshal, and I did have the chance to get Stitches, he was in my campsite, but I'm not the biggest fan of him.  He is cute though.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 7, 2013)

i like both! but i like marshal a little more heh


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

Stitches is great. Marshal is kinda ugly.. :/


----------



## Wish (Aug 7, 2013)

i think marshal is popular because he looks like one of those pretty korean boys idk


----------



## Starlight (Aug 7, 2013)

I never really liked Stitches that much, something about him was always kind of creepy ;w; Marshal is really cute though! At the moment he is my top dream villager. c:


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 7, 2013)

I like them both, they're so cute! But I'm slghtly leaning towards Marshal 'cause Stitches eyes kinda creep me out a bit .__. And Marshal has cute blushies.. Come on, who can resist blushies? xD


----------



## Farobi (Aug 7, 2013)

I like Marshal over Stiches :3


----------



## Pichu (Aug 7, 2013)

Marshal is so cute~ He's one of my villagers ^^


----------



## Saphy (Aug 7, 2013)

Stitches! Marshal is the one popular villager I don't get the hype over, then again I've never really been a fan of the squirrels.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2013)

I had Stitches in my _WW_ and _CF_ games. I had no real attachment to him. 

I've Marshal in my _NL_ town. He's cute but not one of my favourites.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 7, 2013)

I picked Marshal... his name just reminds me of Marshmellows 

Am I the only one who is terrified of the bear cub villagers? I had Maple in WW, and she was okay... But the design in this game...puts me on edge :/ Idk I had Valdimir and actually liked him a lot but I've had some other cub characters in my campsite that just plain creeped me out... >_<


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 7, 2013)

I voted Marshal, but if either one showed up at my campsite, I would invite them to stay 
I like how Marshal has a cute design but has slightly grumpy looking eyes. It takes the appropriate amount away from the cute factor.


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have Marshal and at first, I didn't think I was going to like him because he just looked like he was one of the grumpy characters, but once I got to know him I really liked him and now he's one of my favourite villagers ^_^


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 7, 2013)

I like Marshal better because I ended up absolutely loving the smug personality. But I had Stitches in my city folk town and he was really adorbs.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 7, 2013)

I've never had either of them and I don't really see what the fuss is to be honest. 
But I guess Stitches.. just because he looks better.​


----------



## fletnez (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm definitely a Stitches fan ever since I had him in Wild World. Hopefully I can get him again in New Leaf.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 27, 2013)

Thought this would be interesting for new members to vote 
Still have Stitches in my town, but no Marshal and i'm still fully in Camp Stitches


----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

I prefer Marshal.


----------



## beffa (Dec 27, 2013)

Marshal.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry but Marshal.


----------



## Senrab (Dec 27, 2013)

Stitches. I have him and he's my favorite.


----------



## Cress (Dec 27, 2013)

Marshal only because he's the only one I've ever and currently have in my town.


----------



## hellFlower (Dec 27, 2013)

personally, i don't like either of them! i think their designs are ugly (especially stitches) uwu
if i had to choose though, i'd pick marshall. squirrels are a ton cuter than teddybears


----------



## aetherene (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Stitches <3

He's one of my original five in NL. And he's so sweet and adorable. <3

But I've never had Marshal so I can't really comment.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 27, 2013)

I have both in my main town. Lazies are my favorite personality and I love stuffed animals but Stitches and I just didn't click...I don't know why. I don't find him too cute either. Eventually he'll be re-homed. I adore the design of his house though! I like Marshal way more  he's a sweet little squirrel.


----------



## momayo (Dec 27, 2013)

I like Stitches c: At first I didn't get why he was so popular, and his color scheme was rather, er, adventurous for me at the time. But he is adorable when he talks, moves, and projects emotions, and his Lazy personality really suits his look so well. He isn't my super favorite villager, but he's very appealing and I'd like to keep him for a long time at least.


----------



## Hype (Dec 27, 2013)

I like Marshal more but I have both him and Stitches in my town.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 27, 2013)

I find both cute to an extent, but honestly they're not ones I want in my town. They're like celebrities; popular, beautiful, but always so distant. Marshal reminds me of pop singers, and I don't like pop singers. Stitches is just... well, I dunno. He just don't appeal to me.

Also, other populars like Rosie, Cookie, Apple, and Chrissy just look like they have no soul to me with those huge googly eyes of theirs. Apple, in particular, reminds me of Patrick Star's "May I take your hat sir?" face.


----------



## Hound00med (Dec 27, 2013)

I have Stitches in my town, and he's definitely better than Marshal in my books.. But Marshal's okay


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Both of them are so insanely overrated. Marshal looks grumpy and just no. Stitches makes me think of a possessed bear, or something. But if I _had_ to choose, it would be Stitches.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Marshal is way better than Stitches.


----------



## JaeJae (Dec 28, 2013)

Have them both.. Marshal looks too _sulky _for my liking so I voted for Stitches.. that little tummy of his is too cute :3


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, this is really close! I voted Marshal because I wanted him in my town first. 

I wouldn't object to Stitches moving in. I think he's adorable too.


----------



## Lon (Dec 28, 2013)

A thousand times Marshal. I am not a fan of Stitches. If he ever pops up for me, he'll be off to a new home the moment he asks, but blushie little marshmellow squirrels? Yes plz. I don't list him as a dreamie, though, because the chances are just so slim.


----------



## katelynross (Dec 28, 2013)

stitches! i loved him ever since i had him in acww.


----------



## sodappend (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't particularly like either, but I think Stitches is cuter. I'm really into the stitched-eye thing he has going on. If he was all brown or so and looked a bit more like a ragged teddy bear he'd probably be my favourite villager.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 28, 2013)

Marshy x3


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 28, 2013)

Neither of them are dreamies of mine, but I like Stitches better. Lazy is a personality I like more, plus Stitches is a cute little stuffed bear.


----------



## Lassy (Dec 28, 2013)

Stitcheeeeees! My baby cub *^*


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 28, 2013)

Stitches is definitely above Marshal on the favorites scale for me. Marshal just looks so angry. But I do love his color scheme.


----------



## kyasarin (Dec 28, 2013)

marshal. He is too cute.


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 28, 2013)

Marshal, I love Stitches but it's easy for me to say I prefer Marshal.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 28, 2013)

I chose Marshal.
As much as I love Stitches, I like Marshal, too.


----------



## Mayor Em (Dec 28, 2013)

<3 stitches


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 28, 2013)

Stitches is by far my favorite, it took me forever to get him xD now, hes one of my most talked to villagers, but the lazy and normal villagers are my favorites anyway D


----------



## (Alice) (Dec 28, 2013)

Even though I think Stitches has a cooler design, I like smugs a lot more than lazies, so I had to go with my pal Marshal.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 28, 2013)

Marshal.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't like either of them.
But if I had to choose, Marshal, because he's one of the only Smugs I can stand.


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm gonna go with Stitches on this one. I like the lazy personality more, and for my money, he's cuter as well.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2015)

Marshal! I like squirrel villagers. X3


----------



## Maplexcutie (Sep 17, 2015)

I have marshal, I got him like a week ago and he's just too cute. But Maple is my favorite ever, and I'm getting her soon!


----------



## N a t (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm honestly not gonna vote. I couldn't pick. I have both in my town and love them so much. I'd never let either of them leave. This question is cruel and unusual. XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 17, 2015)

That's a tough one... Do I vote for the one I like and have had twice (Stitches), or the one I like more but have never had before (Marshal)...?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 17, 2015)

I once had stitches in my town but he moved away. Now i have marshal. But seriously,  i like them both and its impossible to choose between them. Maybe marshal a little more over stitches.


----------



## Vanilly Lilly (Sep 17, 2015)

I dont know their personality but just from the look i like Marshal more.They look both pretty cool though


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 17, 2015)

I prefer Marshal over Stitches. I have Marshal in my town, not because I wanted him (tho he is a squirrel and fits my theme), but he was in my campsite. I might get rid of him, but I kinda like him, so maybe I'll keep him.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 17, 2015)

Stitches is love; Stitches is life.


----------



## tealseer (Sep 17, 2015)

the ultimate showdown lmao


----------



## derezzed (Sep 17, 2015)

Both are pretty overrated, and I'm not fond of either, but I voted for Stitches because I personally prefer lazy villagers over smug villagers.


----------



## Yumei (Sep 17, 2015)

Aiya, I have them both & adore them to pieces.  & yet I voted Marshal.  There are quite a few cute & bizarre villagers but Marshal is a mini. tsundere. smug. cute. fluffy poof of a squirrel.  <3


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 17, 2015)

Marshal~ He's pretty darn adorable!


----------



## Lucizzle (Sep 17, 2015)

Stitches is masterrace. I've had Stitches in two towns, and he is the single most adorable villager ever. I like Marshall, but I've never had him in a town before, so I can't have a legit opinion on him.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 18, 2015)

Marshal, because I think Stitches' appearance is a little unsettling.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 18, 2015)

theres a reason why marshal is a the top of tier 1 ya know?


----------



## Dorian (Sep 20, 2015)

Gotta go with Marshal


----------



## Uly (Oct 6, 2015)

Stitches definitely~


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 6, 2015)

I have both. Marshal I got myself and Sitches was given to me. I prefer Marshal.


----------



## Balam Ajaw (Oct 6, 2015)

Where is the option "I don't like them"?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2015)

That's a hard choice, they're both super cute!

I've never had either in my villages, but if I had to pick one that I like slightly better, it's Marshal.


----------



## meo (Oct 6, 2015)

Eh, I'm not really a huge fan of either...but I actually do really love albino squirrels from an animal standpoint...so I would say Marshal's design/species appeals more to me from the two.
I'm not really a fan of Stitches coloring...I can see why people find him cute though.


----------



## Crash (Oct 6, 2015)

Stitches! I had him in a previous cycling town and my first thought was that he was creepy with his lack of eyes, but I grew to love him. Now I'm trying to get him for my main town. He's a cute lil teddy <3
I think Marshal is super overrated.  I always have.  He's cute, but nothing special in my opinion, I think other villagers are cuter.​


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 6, 2015)

Stitches wins this for me with no contest. I love his design and would totally add him to my horror movie town if you were able to have more than 10 villagers. 

I don't understand the popularity Marshal has attained. I rather dislike his design, especially because he lacks a nose. It just looks sort of lazily thrown together. He also has an ugly cow rug in his house. The only positive I can see is that apparently he has a bunch of the sloppy furniture in his house.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 26, 2016)

Marshal, I don't even find Stitches cute. If he ever moved into my town I would make him move away.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2016)

I have both of them in my town and I love them both, but due to my username I had to vote Marshal.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 26, 2016)

Stitches. I never really liked Marshal's design.


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 26, 2016)

they both tie for me, none of them are rly my favorite villagers


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 26, 2016)

:3 Stitches, he's such a cute lil bear.


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 26, 2016)

They're both overrated a.f, but Stitches is not cute or appealing to me in any way whatsoever. So I'll go with Marshal.


----------



## Pinkbell (Nov 26, 2016)

I have both... both are super cute in their own way ^^


----------



## coffee-cream (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of Stitches. So Marshal.


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2016)

lol this post was from 2013 XD
Both of them. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Picked Stitches...


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 26, 2016)

geez almost 300 people voted. who does these votes anyway? xD they get repetitive..


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Marshal is very cute and he fits the Smug personality well, however, I've liked Stitches since Wild World (he was one of my original villagers). He embodies the Lazy personality and his design is so sweet and his house interior is so precious. I love him!


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 26, 2016)

Stitches creeps me out...


----------



## cloverette (Nov 26, 2016)

how is stitches losing to marshal wth, he has so much personality in his design and hes a precious teddy bear baby


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 26, 2016)

Neither to be honest, they're both very overrated.

Even though I have Marshal.


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

i'm not a big fan of marshal. he's a good smug villager but i think stitches is adorable


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 26, 2016)

I like Stitches. He was in my original villagers in city folk and I instantly fell in love with him. He is so adorable. As soon as I found out you could use amiibo cards to move villagers in I moved in Stitches. Marshal is cute and all too but his personality and fashion are in no way as cute as Stitches'!


----------



## faceburn (Nov 26, 2016)

Do bells transfer over to another play through?  I have Marshal and I like him but I want to restart my town and he worth a lot of money but only if his stuff is in boxes which it is not.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Nov 26, 2016)

Gotta say Marshal.. Have him in my town and got him at a giveaway (Tyvm SillyPrinny)! Loved him ever since. He just so chill! 
Haven't had Stitches in town yet.. I suppose I don't find him that appealing, looks wise.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 26, 2016)

Stitches all the way! I don't mind Marshal too much but there's really no comparison in terms of villager design. If you compare the two, Stitches would beat Marshal anytime for me because of his colorful and unique design. Marshal's a great smug but I think his design is too simple imo. I think Stitches perfectly captures the lazy personality so well. His expressions are super adorable and I love the way he dances at Club LOL. <3 If he ever left my town, I'd cry.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 26, 2016)

I have Marshal and I adoreee him. I had him before I knew about TBT and how popular he was but...I just love him to bits. I never cared for Stitches, I don't like his whole color scheme at all.


----------



## Claude (Nov 26, 2016)

I love Marshal. He's so tiny and he plopped his house right next to mine. He's my first smug villager, and it's cute how it sounds like he flirts with you (even though my mayor is male).

I have Stitches' Amiibo card, but the "X" eyes freak me out so I won't be moving him in. My brain associates "X" eyes with being dead.


----------



## buttonfactories (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a fondness for villagers that resemble real animals, so I prefer Marshal to Stitches. I've had Marshal in my town for a few years, but I had never really been on ACNL forums until a few months ago so I had no idea he was so popular!


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 27, 2016)

I've never cared for marshal. I have stitches in my town and he is soo cute and his house is the best!


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 27, 2016)

Neither, I get sick of seeing them in every signature and dream town.


----------



## pocky (Nov 27, 2016)

I love both Marshal and Stitches. They're both in my main town and I don't plan on getting rid of either... but I guess I'd be most devastated if Stitches left


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 27, 2016)

I've had both and prefer Stitches.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2016)

I prefer Stitches. Never liked Marshal so much tbh.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 27, 2016)

I prefer Marshall just because Ive had Stitches so much in other towns, I never really got the Stitches hype☺


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 27, 2016)

Between the two, I'd say Marshal. I like his frowning face and those rosy cheeks.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 27, 2016)

I've had them both and Marshal is the one I never got bored of. Stitches is cute and I like his colourful design, but there is something about Marshal, maybe his little head and cute expression. He asked to leave me the other week, I've been deciding what to do as there's a lot of new villagers I wanted to move in, so I initially said yes...and he said we have been such good friends that he thought I would have asked him to stay  obviously after that I needed to change his mind. Just really need his card now so I can move his house, pretty sure he won't ever be leaving


----------



## Gaby (Nov 27, 2016)

After having both and sending one away, I will say: Stitches. I never could get to love Marshal. And I think visually, Stitches is cuter lol


----------



## namiieco (Nov 27, 2016)

Always Marshal. I find Stitches "eyes" to be too small.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 27, 2016)

I've never had either of them in my town but if I were to choose, I'd pick Marshal. Stitches looks really creepy to me, but Marshal's grumpy face is kind of cute. Still don't think I really like either though.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2016)

Stitches. He was one of my starters in cf and one of my fave villagers. Marshall is cute but highly overrated in my book and doesn't have Stitches unique factor


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

I voted for Stitches because he's like a little teddy baby.


----------



## papyrus (Nov 27, 2016)

Sorry Stitches but the little fluffy grumpy marshmallow always wins.


----------



## clueleaf (Nov 27, 2016)

As much as I love Marshal, I'm gonna have to say Stitches. He's much more colorful and brings back tons of childhood nostalgia for me.


----------



## Vickie (Nov 27, 2016)

♥_ i have both of them in my town right now
and i love both of them <3
but i really like marshal better,
he's so cute!! _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 27, 2016)

Definitely Marshal. He's adorable! I used to have him in my town, but he moved out


----------



## Flare (Dec 11, 2016)

Ehh... I like both of em...
But I voted for Stitches anyway.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 11, 2016)

Marshal! 100%  He's so cute and small!


----------



## Cheren (Dec 11, 2016)

Marshal has been a resident in two of my previous towns, and I absolutely adore him. I've never had Stitches in my town before, but he's pretty cute too!


----------



## Xandra (Dec 11, 2016)

I have never got either of them , but by looks... STITCHES FTW! He's just a cute stitched bear :3


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 11, 2016)

Definitely Stitches


----------



## ashlif (Dec 11, 2016)

Marshal. Stiches is cute too, but I kinda got tired of him.


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 11, 2016)

Definitely Marshal. I like Stitches but I just really, really love the squirrels. Also his little >:< face is too cute.


----------



## Mimikyu (Dec 11, 2016)

I have both but I prefer Marshal


----------



## P. Star (Dec 11, 2016)

I like both of them, but no one can replace Stitches as my favorite villager.


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 12, 2016)

I love Stitches ! He's so cute and adorable...and I love cub baby too. (✿ヘᴥヘ)


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ahhh choosing between two of my dreamies! I hate having to do this as I love them both, but I chose Stitches. He's just an adorable lil stitched up teddy bear! (Although Marshal's facial expression is one of my favourites) It's so hard to chose between these two, for me anyway!


----------



## derpymayor (Dec 12, 2016)

I had Stitches in my second town. I prefer him over Marshall.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

Marshal, simply because I've had him in my town before.


----------

